# I think I just landed a cherry of a deal!!!



## mpeter15 (Aug 31, 2017)

Hey guys, my name is Mark. I've never owned a timeshare before, but I've been using my Dad's timeshare(s) for the last 26yrs. I've recently been in the market for a good deal on something with a lot of flexibilty and international trading power as my Wife and I do a lot of traveling, but not necessarily the same time every year because our odd schedules. I've been lurking on TUG and absorbing information, and today I pulled the trigger on a 155,000 RCI point Meadow Lake Columbia, MT 3br/3ba lockoff deeded week 26 w/ $1392 MF on Ebay all in(including closing costs and transfer fee) for $510. I called the resort ahead of time and confirmed with their sales department that Meadow Lake does not have ROFR on their deeds/contracts, so as long as the seller is legit (97.5% positive feedback) this gem should be mine for less than closing costs! I'm so excited I could burst


----------



## mpeter15 (Aug 31, 2017)

I should add, a HUGE THANK YOU!!! to all of the wise veterans in here that kept me well informed while searching for the right fit


----------



## RX8 (Aug 31, 2017)

Congrats. The seller - vaca4life2, seems to have a decent reputation so hopefully everything closes correctly and quickly. 

http://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/vaca4life2-on-ebay.188010/#post-1626331


----------



## tschwa2 (Aug 31, 2017)

mpeter15 said:


> Hey guys, my name is Mark. I've never owned a timeshare before, but I've been using my Dad's timeshare(s) for the last 26yrs. I've recently been in the market for a good deal on something with a lot of flexibilty and international trading power as my Wife and I do a lot of traveling, but not necessarily the same time every year because our odd schedules. I've been lurking on TUG and absorbing information, and today I pulled the trigger on a 155,000 RCI point Meadow Lake Columbia, MT 3br/3ba lockoff deeded week 26 w/ $1392 MF on Ebay all in(including closing costs and transfer fee) for $510. I called the resort ahead of time and confirmed with their sales department that Meadow Lake does not have ROFR on their deeds/contracts, so as long as the seller is legit (97.5% positive feedback) this gem should be mine for less than closing costs! I'm so excited I could burst



Make sure it is a fixed week or at least you average the 155,000 every year.  I looked into one of these years ago and if I remember correctly they have a float schedule with different weeks for different years so you may not get 155,000 for some of the weeks.  I may be mixing this up with another resort because it was probably 7-8 years ago that I looked into it


----------



## mpeter15 (Aug 31, 2017)

tschwa2 said:


> Make sure it is a fixed week or at least you average the 155,000 every year.  I looked into one of these years ago and if I remember correctly they have a float schedule with different weeks for different years so you may not get 155,000 for some of the weeks.  I may be mixing this up with another resort because it was probably 7-8 years ago that I looked into it



Hmmmm good point, I'm still excited to buy into Meadow lake for what I am paying, but it is possible that the week changes since the listing says fixed unit, float week 26. I took it to mean that since it was a popular week I have the option to float if I want, but I wasn't aware of a mandatory rotation float. I suppose we shall see. It should still do pretty well with points on other weeks just for the sheer size of the unit, but that would certainly throw off the cost per point ratio


----------



## mpeter15 (Aug 31, 2017)

RX8 said:


> Congrats. The seller - vaca4life2, seems to have a decent reputation so hopefully everything closes correctly and quickly.
> 
> http://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/vaca4life2-on-ebay.188010/#post-1626331



Thank You! Very great to hear he's got a good reputation in here too!!!


----------



## theo (Aug 31, 2017)

mpeter15 said:


> <snip> the listing says fixed unit, float week 26. <snip>



I dunno what that even means . I'm unclear how a week could be *both* a fixed unit *and* a floating week. Maybe I'm just missing something here.


----------



## mpeter15 (Aug 31, 2017)

theo said:


> I dunno what that even means . I'm unclear how a week could be *both* a fixed unit *and* a floating week. Maybe I'm just missing something here.



What I'm hearing is that the physical unit is a fixed unit number, but within that fixed unit number apparently the weeks rotate. I wasn't aware of the rotation and thought it was just a floating week in which any could be booked. Now I'm hearing that there are rotation groups where each year there are 5 weeks to chose from for each group, and each year, those 5 weeks per rotation group shift slightly. I'm not sure how that translates into the point value each year though, because it looks like within each rotation group of 5 weeks there is at least 1 super red week, 1 blue week, a couple regular reds, and a white


----------



## Jan M. (Aug 31, 2017)

Do you get 155,000 points every year? That is a nice number of points and you should be able to get some great vacations. Make sure you understand what you need to do if you want to use any of your weeks vs using the points to go other places. If you want to use the weeks you will have to plan ahead to do that.


----------



## mpeter15 (Aug 31, 2017)

Jan M. said:


> Do you get 155,000 points every year? That is a nice number of points and you should be able to get some great vacations. Make sure you understand what you need to do if you want to use any of your weeks vs using the points to go other places. If you want to use the weeks you will have to plan ahead to do that.



I thought it was 155,000 RCI points every year, but now I'm not so sure since I found out about the rotation. It looks like that is the maximum point value (weeks 26-34), which 26 was the week listed in the auction. There are also weeks assigned 116,000, 101,000, 78,000 and a few "duds" worth 54,500. All of which are still pretty high for a unit,  but of course 155,000 would make it a much better value


----------



## VacationForever (Sep 1, 2017)

It is normal that on the deed there is a unit number and week number.  If it floats, then the week number is just for recording purpose and no real meaning.  Same thing with the unit number.  Unless it is a true fixed unit number where a number have resorts have that because a particular unit has a better view than others, then the unit number is also simply for recording purpose.


----------



## Panina (Sep 1, 2017)

mpeter15 said:


> What I'm hearing is that the physical unit is a fixed unit number, but within that fixed unit number apparently the weeks rotate. I wasn't aware of the rotation and thought it was just a floating week in which any could be booked. Now I'm hearing that there are rotation groups where each year there are 5 weeks to chose from for each group, and each year, those 5 weeks per rotation group shift slightly. I'm not sure how that translates into the point value each year though, because it looks like within each rotation group of 5 weeks there is at least 1 super red week, 1 blue week, a couple regular reds, and a white


You can call the resort to get clarification.  Being you just won the auction it's not binding, you can say you changed your mind before you sign. Make sure you know what you are buying and are happy with the purchase.


----------



## WalnutBaron (Sep 4, 2017)

I just want to congratulate you on buying at the right (resale) price. So many of us--yours truly included--started out by buying from the developer at a grossly inflated price before finding TUG and learning about the whole big world of the resale market. You did this right: coming to TUG, "lurking" (as you call it) and learning, and then pulling the trigger on a great bargain. Way to go!


----------



## mpeter15 (Sep 4, 2017)

WalnutBaron said:


> I just want to congratulate you on buying at the right (resale) price. So many of us--yours truly included--started out by buying from the developer at a grossly inflated price before finding TUG and learning about the whole big world of the resale market. You did this right: coming to TUG, "lurking" (as you call it) and learning, and then pulling the trigger on a great bargain. Way to go!



Thank You! Although I've never personally been there, I keep hearing how wonderful the resort is all 4 seasons


----------



## mpeter15 (Sep 8, 2017)

Update: I've begun the purchase and transfer process, and have spoken to the resort. It turns out I actually got the gem I originally thought it to be. It is in fact fixed week 26 fixed unit 64T(a&b) 3br/3ba/occ.10 Lockoff, 4th of July week every year unless of course I use it as RCI points in which case it's 155,500 RCI points annually and of course I could book any available week at that resort I wanted(thus the floating part)


----------



## VacationForever (Sep 8, 2017)

mpeter15 said:


> Update: I've begun the purchase and transfer process, and have spoken to the resort. It turns out I actually got the gem I originally thought it to be. It is in fact fixed week 26 fixed unit 64T(a&b) 3br/3ba/occ.10 Lockoff, 4th of July week every year unless of course I use it as RCI points in which case it's 155,500 RCI points annually and of course I could book any available week at that resort I wanted(thus the floating part)


Congrats on the great deal!


----------



## dagger1 (Sep 17, 2017)

Mark, I have seen Meadow Lake 3 fixed but floating weeks (fixed weeks for a year, but changed fixed weeks every year after), so 21 nights per year.  Do you have any idea how varied these weeks are?  It looks like one Spring, one Summer, and one winter week.  MF's are about $550/quarter, so $2,200 year.


----------



## mpeter15 (Sep 17, 2017)

dagger1 said:


> Mark, I have seen Meadow Lake 3 fixed but floating weeks (fixed weeks for a year, but changed fixed weeks every year after), so 21 nights per year.  Do you have any idea how varied these weeks are?  It looks like one Spring, one Summer, and one winter week.  MF's are about $550/quarter, so $2,200 year.


 According to Ron, the sales guy at Meadow Lake, the unit I'm under contract on is actually a fixed week 26. Some other NeNastako units are on a 5 week a year rotating schedule, but not this one. It is a fixed week 26 if I chose to book it 13 months prior, otherwise it is 155,500 RCI points and I can use those points to book any week of the year that is available in the 12-11 month home resort window for the reduced exchange fee(I think it's like $50 or so), and or anywhere that is available in the RCI Points network of course after that window


----------



## mpeter15 (Sep 17, 2017)

mpeter15 said:


> According to Ron, the sales guy at Meadow Lake, the unit I'm under contract on is actually a fixed week 26. Some other NeNastako units are on a 5 week a year rotating schedule, but not this one. It is a fixed week 26 if I chose to book it 13 months prior, otherwise it is 155,500 RCI points and I can use those points to book any week of the year that is available in the 12-11 month home resort window for the reduced exchange fee(I think it's like $50 or so), and or anywhere that is available in the RCI Points network of course after that window


If you look on the Meadow Lake website in the owner's section, they have the rotation schedules for various buildings and unit types https://www.meadowlake.com/rotations.cfm


----------



## dagger1 (Sep 17, 2017)

mpeter15 said:


> If you look on the Meadow Lake website in the owner's section, they have the rotation schedules for various buildings and unit types https://www.meadowlake.com/rotations.cfm


Thanks!!


----------



## Passepartout (Sep 17, 2017)

Now you'll have an annual dilemma. Whether to spend that prime July 4th week at 'your' resort, or to deposit the points and go elsewhere. Many would like to have a problem like that. Enjoy it!


----------



## mpeter15 (Sep 18, 2017)

UPDATE: I just received my completed Deed I'm the mail today! I know it will probably still be a few weeks til the resort updates their record with our names, but still this has to be some kind of record lol


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Sep 22, 2017)

Congrats on your great find.  I love learning about new resorts to trade from fellow Tuggers. Looks like a very nice resort. What's the closest airport?


----------



## mpeter15 (Sep 22, 2017)

CalGalTraveler said:


> Congrats on your great find.  I love learning about new resorts to trade from fellow Tuggers. Looks like a very nice resort. What's the closest airport?


Glacier Park International Airport

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## mpeter15 (Sep 26, 2017)

UPDATE: Got a welcome packet from Meadow Lake Resort explaining the amenities and day lodges on Saturday September 23rd. I called today to confirm that this meant the transfer was complete at the resort, and indeed it is. So now the only thing I am waiting on is the RCI Points transfer and to set up my account. So excited!!!


----------



## LisaH (Sep 26, 2017)

Congrats! Is Going to the Sun Road normally open this time of the year? If so, it is really a prime week and you should have no problem in case you would like to rent it.


----------



## mpeter15 (Sep 26, 2017)

LisaH said:


> Congrats! Is Going to the Sun Road normally open this time of the year? If so, it is really a prime week and you should have no problem in case you would like to rent it.



Yes, under normal circumstances it opens at least a couple weeks prior to This week (26)


----------



## silentg (Sep 27, 2017)

Check with the resort and RCI points, sometimes you have to make them aware of the ownership.
Good Luck!
Silentg


----------



## mpeter15 (Sep 27, 2017)

silentg said:


> Check with the resort and RCI points, sometimes you have to make them aware of the ownership.
> Good Luck!
> Silentg


Yes, I called the Resort yesterday and confirmed everything with them. I also spoke to them regarding the RCI Points transfer and they are going to follow up with RCI and get back to me. My closing agent is also going to follow up with RCI and get back to me 

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## BennyBoy00 (Sep 27, 2017)

RCI has a points transfer form that the closing agent should have had you and the seller fill out.  Hopefully they did that and all you're waiting for is RCI to process the form.
https://www.rci.com/CDA/Common/Documents/RCI_Pts_Mem_trans_agrmt_1.pdf


----------



## mpeter15 (Sep 27, 2017)

BennyBoy00 said:


> RCI has a points transfer form that the closing agent should have had you and the seller fill out.  Hopefully they did that and all you're waiting for is RCI to process the form.
> https://www.rci.com/CDA/Common/Documents/RCI_Pts_Mem_trans_agrmt_1.pdf


Yes, that was one of the first things I did a couple weeks ago. Just waiting on the seller/agent, the resort, and RCI to communicate so the Points account transfer is completed so I can setup and start using my account

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## taterhed (Sep 28, 2017)

Congrats!  great deal.  Welcome to TUG


----------



## mpeter15 (Sep 28, 2017)

taterhed said:


> Congrats!  great deal.  Welcome to TUG


Thank You!


----------



## mpeter15 (Sep 28, 2017)

UPDATE: This has closed in entirety I reached out to RCI today and the Points Account transfer was already complete so I was able to set up my account. Super Stoked!


----------



## Panina (Sep 29, 2017)

mpeter15 said:


> UPDATE: This has closed in entirety I reached out to RCI today and the Points Account transfer was already complete so I was able to set up my account. Super Stoked!


The joy of timeshare ownership, I feel your joy, congratulations.


----------



## mpeter15 (Sep 29, 2017)

Panina said:


> The joy of timeshare ownership, I feel your joy, congratulations.


Thank You!

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## kukenan (Sep 29, 2017)

mpeter15 said:


> UPDATE: This has closed in entirety I reached out to RCI today and the Points Account transfer was already complete so I was able to set up my account. Super Stoked!



Congratulations


----------



## mpeter15 (Dec 17, 2017)

Just wanted to give a post purchase update. I'v been able to use my first use year points to book 2 weeks in NOLA at Wyndham Avenue Plaza in March, 5 nights in NYC at The Hiton Club of New York in August, and 1 week in Belgium at Residentie Van Gogh in October. After that, I still have 10k 2017(Good til Aug 31, 2018) points left! I am beyond happy with my purchase so far ☺


----------



## Free2Roam (Dec 17, 2017)

mpeter15 said:


> Just wanted to give a post purchase update. I'v been able to use my first use year points to book 2 weeks in NOLA at Wyndham Avenue Plaza in March, 5 nights in NYC at The Hiton Club of New York in August, and 1 week in Belgium at Residentie Van Gogh in October. After that, I still have 10k 2017(Good til Aug 31, 2018) points left! I am beyond happy with my purchase so far


In case you didn't catch it when you booked...many locations in New York City charge daily 'resort' and/or 'housekeeping' fees when booked thru RCI. I think the one you booked has a $40 daily fee, which may include breakfast. I haven't been in a while, so things may have changed. Others may chime in, or you could just call to confirm.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Dec 17, 2017)

$200 for Hilton Club ... small penalty/fee. Just don't bring a car into the city ... parking fees are really HIGH. Use public transportation.

I live in South New Jersey ... 100+ miles from 'the city'. I drive up to Princeton Junction, take the TNJ commuter train into Madison Square Gardens station ... and either walk with my rolling bag or grab a cab. TNJ train is around $20RT, TNJ parking lot is around $20 for a few days ... cabs are cheap compared to parking. 

I drove into the city 5+ years ago .. Parked across the street from Hilton Midtown 45 with my Ford Focus card when I took my 89yo aunt to stay with me .... THEN, $60 plus (tax + tip) a night fee without IN&OUT access.


----------



## mpeter15 (Dec 17, 2017)

FreeIn2010 said:


> In case you didn't catch it when you booked...many locations in New York City charge daily 'resort' and/or 'housekeeping' fees when booked thru RCI. I think the one you booked has a $40 daily fee, which may include breakfast. I haven't been in a while, so things may have changed. Others may chime in, or you could just call to confirm.


It's actually only $40 per stay(housekeeping) at this location fortunately. There is only a daily fee for parking, which I definitely won't be bringing a car.  I definitely paid attention to those details. Manhattan Club would've been ridiculous between the hefty points cost and the daily fees. 

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------

